# best options to move to USA from UK.



## H1_HSR (Jul 16, 2015)

I am from the UK and have a BSc degree and also a MSc degree in Mechanical engineering.

I have been to US, mainly SF, California and have many friends there that I go visit.

My plan would be to move to California, I have applied for job related to me field but not had anything back yet. I am guessing this is because of work VISA.

Would I be able to apply directly for a VISA, without having a work place, because of my education?

Any help/advise would be welcome.

Many thanks!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2015 for an Oct start

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (International Credential Evaluation | World Education Services) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS

Understanding H-1B Requirements | USCIS


----------



## H1_HSR (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you for your reply.

I would be interested to start a startup, so a E-2 visa. But this would mean I need funding already before applying for the visa?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes you need around a minimum $150k for the business up front
an E-2 does not lead to a green card


----------



## H1_HSR (Jul 16, 2015)

ok, so best way would be to try and get a company to sponsor me.

If I am in the US already on a ESTA visa, then recruitment agent might consider me for employment? This would mean that I would have to fly back to the UK if I was offered a job to start the visa process?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

for H1b .. the company applies for the visa 1st april 2016 every year ..for an Oct start 

there are far more application than visas 

you have top return home to get the visa ... you cannot extend a Visa waiver
you should deal direct with the company ..not agents..


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

H1_HSR said:


> ok, so best way would be to try and get a company to sponsor me.
> 
> If I am in the US already on a ESTA visa, then recruitment agent might consider me for employment? This would mean that I would have to fly back to the UK if I was offered a job to start the visa process?


Why do you not go to travel.state.gov and read up on employment based visa options for starters? A lot of information in a consumer friendly format.


----------

